# The Nubian clan!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are our 2008 Nubian babies!!!

Left to Right - Laredo and Maverick:









Both were born 2/15/08. Laredo is our new herdsire from Quarter Mile Nubians. His dam is LakeShore-Farms Lace Lilu and his sire is LakeShore Ace Roulette. Maverick came along with Laredo and is going to his new home this week as a wether.

The rest of these babies are out of Quarter Mile Sin's Casanova.

Back to Front - Lark(Previously known as Squirt), Big Girl, and Brooklyn:









Lark and Big Girl are twin sisters born 2/23/08. Brooklyn was born 3/13/08(and she is just about the size of Lark and Big Girl!).

Left to Right - Precious' boy and Precious' girl:









These two were born yesterday(3/22/08).

Flicka is the only one left to kid and that be the end of our kidding season.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

that are very nice kids. congratulations. 
are that all keepers?


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Those babies are so gorgeous!!!!!! My gosh. Brooklyn is my favorite . I betcha she is going to do extremely well at shows.. I can just tell. They are all so beautiful!

I think I am going to go crazy waiting for '09. I want Nubian babies!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks! The are so fun. I like them a lot more than the Kikos...they're just more fun! :greengrin: 

We are keeping Brook, Precious' doe kid, and Lark or Big Girl, but I am not sure which one of those two yet.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They all look really nice Jacque!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! They're all adorable!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beautiful, congrats!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all lovely- how can you give any of them up!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Pretty goats! :wink: I really like Brooklyn and I like Big Girls coloring.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks!

Big Girl now has a real name....Lexi.  Lexi will probably be for sale.  I can't keep everyone unfortunately.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Now where did this thread come from!?!?!?! I can't believe I missed it! 

Well Jacque your goaties are just gorgeous!!! I love Lark (can I have her???)


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Chels! Nope....Little Miss Larkin is staying here. :greengrin: Besides, your Mom said no standards!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Gaww but I bet if I showed miss Lark to her she would say diffeently! Well be sure to post photos of her OFTEN!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

:lol: I bet your right! I don't know how could you resist that little face! :greengrin: 

I am starting a bird name line with her. You know because there is a Meadow Lark. I will have Robin, Raven, Wren, and I could probably get away with calling one Finch. And I am open to more bird names...I just didn't find any more.

Oh and don't worry...we're looking into high speed internet, so I should be able to post a lot more pics faster! :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love the name Meadow Lark :greengrin: High Speed is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully you do get it!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I do too! Actually...I didn't think about having her reg. papers say Meadow Lark, but I really like it! I so hope we can get high speed! Then I can update my website from home(I do it at the Church), photobucket won't be so hard, and everything! :leap: 

I thought of another name just now! Swan....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Chickadee lol and Snow Bird, Prairie Falcon too.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I like those! Now that you say Chickadee...I did see that in the bird book the other day.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I was thinking of naming one of my does Chickadee because she was so small, but I ended up naming her Lil Robin instead.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Your Robin is so adorable!!!! I love her! :greengrin: You know...I didn't think I wanted to call one Sparrow and I don't have to. I seen a Song Sparrow the other day....I could call her Song and start a song name line! :ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow, they look great! Guess what though, your Brooklyn was born on my 18th birthday! :greengrin: They're all so beautiful! Congrats on all of them.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey Crissa! I thought you fell of the face of the earth! I seen your other post in your birthday thread. That is cool that Brook was born on your birthday! :greengrin: She is going to be a big girl!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I felt so helpless with out this place, especially when Heidi had a dangerously high fever. Almost lost her. But we managed to save her. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am glad Heidi is okay!! Yeah, I need to get some more pics soon....


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some more pics taken today!

Laredo:


















(Sorry for the odd angle on the first one and in the second one..I cut the top of his head off. He was very hard to get pics of..he's always on the move! Also, Maverick has gone to his new home.)

Lark, Lexi, and Brooklyn:


















Precious' Boy(I think I want to call him Pipin) and Pandora:









Precious' Boy:









****NEW TO THE CLAN****

Introducing Flicka's twin doelings!









****ALSO COMING SOON****

Hoanbu Easy Money and Hoanbu Possibly Perfection!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Lots of babies. :lol: My faveorites are the trio of girls and Precious' buckling. :wink:


----------

